# Plasterer emigrating



## SPREDZ (Sep 26, 2009)

G'day Cousins!

I'm a traditional Solid (wet trade) Plasterer from London that would dearly love to emmigrate. I'm 37, fully qualified and experienced and I have a young family.

I belive it's a critial trade in Aus. right now - and that there's always work for the right people even in a downturn. 

I'd really appreciate a kick in the right direction on the right strategy in terms of securing work....

In simple terms; is my best option to get a work visa, travel to Aus. and contact construction companies whilst I am there, or attempt to contact companies from here in the UK in advance? 

Any links or advice greatly appreciated. 

Best regards from SPREDZ in cold old london city


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

Welcome to the forum SPREDZ and unfortunaterly for most tradies the government has significantly tightened up on imigration regs., ie. only one currently on the CSL is Wall and Floor tilers.

Have a read of http://www.immi.gov.au/skilled/general-skilled-migration/pdf/faq-priority-processing.pdf for details.

It's a bit difficult for anyone to predict the future re employment in different fields and I suppose they are cognisant of their own stimulii packages having limits and the huge numbers of various construction projects/companies that have either gone into financial difficulties, gone under and/or stalling/deferment of projects even before planning stages.

There's a lot of smaller builders as contractors have flow on difficulties not to mention the sub contractors such as plasterers and finding a sponsor anytime is going to be difficult for there's a lot of plastering just done by local subbies and they'll not really be into sponsoring so much even if they could for there're employer size requirements.


----------



## SPREDZ (Sep 26, 2009)

Wanderer - many thanks for taking the time to give me the advice sport, much appreciated.

I have an old associate (bricklayer) coming over from Aus in the New Year, he's been emigrated for 15 years so I'm hoping he can help shoe-horn me in with a gang somewhere along the line. 

He ain't big on email so I haven't been able to get much detail out of him yet. 

best regards from London

SPREDZ


----------

